# rhyming dictionary (online?)



## akamene

A month ago I found a brilliant Greek rhyming dictionary on line, which seems to have vanished,. I can no longer locate it or reach the bookmarked site. Does anyone have an idea where I might locate such a thing --even in print?

Thanks.

Akamene


----------



## ireney

Hello akamene and welcome to the site 

I don't have any specific dictionary in mind right now but just so I know what to look for: 
a) are we talking about a dictionary written for the use of Greek speakers?
b) Modern Greek or Ancient GreeK?


----------



## akamene

Thanks for your interest!

For Greek speakers, yes, and modern Greek, please.


----------



## ireney

Χεχε, νομίζω ότι κάτι βρήκα


On-line 


Βιβλίο:
Λεξικό στιχουργικής. Eυρετήριο ομοιοκατάληκτων λέξεων. 300.000 ρίμες. Bοήθημα για στίχους τραγουδιών». 
 Aνδρόνικος Γρ. Tζιβλέρης. Eκδοση της «Προοπτικής» του Mάριου Σταυρολέμη 
Δίτομο παρακαλώ!


----------



## akamene

Μπράβο, Κα. ΕιρίνεΥ! Τους ζήτησα, και θα σας πω το γίνεται. Εύχαριστω πολύ.

Τζ


----------



## Greeklady

Hello, I would appreciate it very much if you could refer me to the Greek rhyming dictionary that you say is on line.  I apologize that I could not
read your replies as I am a beginning student of Modern Greek and a "greeklady" trying to learn Greek and write poems in the language--eventually.


----------



## ireney

Hello Greeklady and may I welcome you to the forums  

If you click the word "on-line" on my post #3 it will take you to http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Georgios.Antonoglou/index.php?page=faq which is the on line rhyming dictionary.


----------



## Greeklady

Ireney,

Thank you so very much.  I hope I will soon be able to contribute to this wonderful forum in the beautiful Greek language.


----------

